
Apple takedown notice shutters site that helped locate iPhones for sale - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/apple-dmca-notice-shutters-site-that-helped-locate-iphones-for-sale/
======
Segmentation
If Apple wants to conserve bandwidth against scrapers, they should offer pre-
ordering or their own product alerts service.

In any case, it's trivial to write a Google Apps Script to scrape their
product page, ran routinely via triggers, that sends you a text message when
specific text changes.

